# 2001 Nissan sentra GXE HELP!



## nissandude12 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello,

I cant seem to get cylinder #1 to spark. Please check out this video. 

https://youtu.be/33bFYctbdEk

Would love to get some input.,

im thinking that it could be a bad cable>?

thanks
Paul


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might want to see if there is oil in the sparkplug tube...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

After watching the video, I would suggest you swap the two coils to check for a bad coil. If you swap them and then #2 doesn't have spark and #1 does, then you know you have a bad ignition coil. If you still don't have spark @ #1 after swapping the coil, you will need to check the other two circuits between the coil harness connector and the ECM harness connector, as you either have an open or short on one of those circuits or a bad ECM. Most likely, it's the coil pack.


----------



## nissandude12 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, i did swap the two coils....and they are both good. so im thinking bad ecm or check the two circuits


----------



## nissandude12 (Jul 12, 2016)

It was a bad ECM. THANK YOU SO MUCH _ THANK YOU~!~!!!!!!!


----------

